# The "Littles" and Coop and Coco too!!!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Coop goes crazy when the girls are in the pool. Like he starts crying and jumps in after them. It's like he thinks they are hurt and he wants to save them. It's so funny...
Girls, what are you doing in there, I'll be there, don't worry...








Girls, I'll save you but I gotta get back to Mom.








Okay, I might need help gettin out of the pool... BTW, nice shades Haley!!!









More pics coming...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ahhhhh beautful coop and beautiful girls so sweet robin xxx


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Lol, Coop the lifeguard. He is very cute! My cocker spaniel used to do this as well, but when he would approach, he would scratch you in the water and then swim away (not on purpose of course). 

Seems like you had a lovely day! I wish I had a swimming pool! This blue water looks so inviting!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, I LOVE those pictures of Coop and the girls! Gosh, your girls are CUTE.  What fun. Precious memories. The summer went by too quick, didn't it?!

Brodysmom


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

That's funny, Paco cries and jumps around when anyone hugs me goodbye. He thinks they are hurting me.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. It went by too quickly. I meant to put all the pictures together in one thread but I screwed up. Isn't Coop just the sweetest??? He really thinks he's gonna save them. Too cute.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh he is so darn cute.....He thinks he is the lifeguard for sure!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww, Coop takes his job very seriously. Such a good boy he is looking after them, btw your girls are gorgeous and that water looks sooo inviting!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Aww so cute. I love the picture of him swimming! That is so awesome that he is trying to protect the girls ^^.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just love Coop's short little legs. :lol: He's so cute! Your girls are so pretty, Robin. Just like their Mommy.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Coop you are our hero!!
What a gorgeous little face he has, he's just so gorgeous!!
Robin, your girls are just stunning, they get that from their mum!! You'll have to keep them locked up or the boys will be all over them!!!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so jealous Robin!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dazy Mae said:


> Oh he is so darn cute.....He thinks he is the lifeguard for sure!


Darlene, he really thinks he's here to save them, it's so funny.


huskyluv said:


> Aww, Coop takes his job very seriously. Such a good boy he is looking after them, btw your girls are gorgeous and that water looks sooo inviting!


Thanks Val. My Mom and I laughed so hard but he means business.


Waiushaoting said:


> Aww so cute. I love the picture of him swimming! That is so awesome that he is trying to protect the girls ^^.


The first couple of times he did it I didn't think much of it but after he jumped in after them, I knew he was seriously trying to help them. Too sweet!!! Thanks so much.


TLI said:


> I just love Coop's short little legs. :lol: He's so cute! Your girls are so pretty, Robin. Just like their Mommy.


Thanks T. They are so funny in that pool. Haley's growing up, isn't she???


TashaZ said:


> Oh Coop you are our hero!!
> What a gorgeous little face he has, he's just so gorgeous!!
> Robin, your girls are just stunning, they get that from their mum!! You'll have to keep them locked up or the boys will be all over them!!!


Thanks Tash. That's true. Haley is already boy crazy and I think I'm in for a long haul. Agh...


avbjessup said:


> I'm so jealous Robin!!!


Come visit Ann. I'll spoil you and Lily rotten... I mean it!!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

aw robin i love these pics! we definitely need to see more of coop!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Ahra, he thinks he's a chihuahua. LOL. :coolwink:


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh wow great pix, you have two very beautiful daughters. Congrats Mama! Coop is too funny.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Ahhh I just love that fella! Coop is so awesome


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Oh wow great pix, you have two very beautiful daughters. Congrats Mama! Coop is too funny.


Thank you Ciarra. Vincent is gorgeous also. Coop is a riot!!!


rebel_yell said:


> Ahhh I just love that fella! Coop is so awesome


Isn't he Beth??? He's such a lively, funny, loyal animal.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

funtime in the pool!!! hi coop you look like you had the greatest of all times doggy paddling. maybe you can teach me and mommy how to swim. she tries to get me to swim in the bathtub but all i do is try to claw my way out and jump to safety lol. mommy cant swim either so if theres ever a flood in ny one day come to save us too will ya . we promise to give u lotsa treats! hehe  lovely girls ur saving too! i bet they have a blast looking at you swimming


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> funtime in the pool!!! hi coop you look like you had the greatest of all times doggy paddling. maybe you can teach me and mommy how to swim. she tries to get me to swim in the bathtub but all i do is try to claw my way out and jump to safety lol. mommy cant swim either so if theres ever a flood in ny one day come to save us too will ya . we promise to give u lotsa treats! hehe  lovely girls ur saving too! i bet they have a blast looking at you swimming


Oh Dexter, of course I will save you. I will also save your Mommy cuz my Mommy loves your Mommy. She says your Mommy keeps her company late at night when she can't sleep. I'll save you both cuz that's what I do. I would really love to get my hands on some of your treats. I know you are the "treat king" on the forum and I was wondering if I could come and visit you sometime? I would love to share in your treats.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG is that your pool? How sweet is he leaping in after them? I love the pics.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Cooper you big brave boy! Those little girls are lucky to have a lifeguard like you boy.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Coop is so cute!!....love the pics....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh Dexter, of course I will save you. I will also save your Mommy cuz my Mommy loves your Mommy. She says your Mommy keeps her company late at night when she can't sleep. I'll save you both cuz that's what I do. I would really love to get my hands on some of your treats. I know you are the "treat king" on the forum and I was wondering if I could come and visit you sometime? I would love to share in your treats.


yay my hero! lol wait OUR hero! :coolwink: i want mommy to sleep earlier with me but she cant sleep at night either and last night she slept at 5 a.m! lol i'll be more then happy to share my treats with your coop and chis~~ coop you are more then welcome to come visit but ur all the way in o hi o


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Cooper is such a handsome little man! It looks like he's having a blast in the pool!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> OMG is that your pool? How sweet is he leaping in after them? I love the pics.


It's the house and pool that I built with my ex. We are great friends and he and my husband Andrew are great friends. We go over there during the day cuz the girls love it and Rob (my ex) doesn't mind. Thank you Marie!!!


pam6400 said:


> Oh Cooper you big brave boy! Those little girls are lucky to have a lifeguard like you boy.


Pam, he is a brave boy and oh, so special!!!


N*T*M*4U said:


> Coop is so cute!!....love the pics....


Thanks Moni. 


pigeonsheep said:


> yay my hero! lol wait OUR hero! :coolwink: i want mommy to sleep earlier with me but she cant sleep at night either and last night she slept at 5 a.m! lol i'll be more then happy to share my treats with your coop and chis~~ coop you are more then welcome to come visit but ur all the way in o hi o


I almost got up at three but made myself try to sleep. I took a nap today so I'm sure I'll c ya tonite girl!!! LOL. Coop would love Dexter. I wonder if Dex would love Coop???


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> It's the house and pool that I built with my ex. We are great friends and he and my husband Andrew are great friends. We go over there during the day cuz the girls love it and Rob (my ex) doesn't mind. Thank you Marie!!!
> 
> Pam, he is a brave boy and oh, so special!!!
> 
> ...


oh wow you guys built the house and pool? now that's something  you tell him to et the dog ramp for the pool! hehehe hint hint  just for lifeguard coop! however for dexter loving coop...he isn't outgoing with other dogs! he gets really really scared  lol sigh my shy boy


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> It's the house and pool that I built with my ex. We are great friends and he and my husband Andrew are great friends. We go over there during the day cuz the girls love it and Rob (my ex) doesn't mind.


how wonderful for the children that everyone gets along... and you still get to visit the beautiful pool. 
Cooper is adorable. I'm sure he doesn't know he isn't a Chi.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhh a pool how great, would love that esp with a lifeguard going by the name of Coop. He is so handsome and sooooo concerned, how sweet.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Cooper is such a handsome little man! It looks like he's having a blast in the pool!


Thanks Jessie, he's so funny. He loves the boat and the pool.


pigeonsheep said:


> oh wow you guys built the house and pool? now that's something  you tell him to et the dog ramp for the pool! hehehe hint hint  just for lifeguard coop! however for dexter loving coop...he isn't outgoing with other dogs! he gets really really scared  lol sigh my shy boy


He'd love Coop. Even dogs that don't love other dogs get along with him. He's a gentle soul.


Jerry'sMom said:


> how wonderful for the children that everyone gets along... and you still get to visit the beautiful pool.
> Cooper is adorable. I'm sure he doesn't know he isn't a Chi.


Nope, he thinks he's a chi. It's so funny. Yea, people make fun of us cuz we are such good friends but it works great for the kids and for us also. My ex is a great guy also. We were better friends than a married couple, ya know??? Thanks for the compliments.


rocky scotland said:


> Ohhhh a pool how great, would love that esp with a lifeguard going by the name of Coop. He is so handsome and sooooo concerned, how sweet.


He's our big boy lifeguard. He's such a good boy. Thanks Lynda.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lovely pics.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Lovely pics.


Thanks Laura. He's such an angel. He would love Jasper!!!


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

that is just too cute, he is such a hadsome lifesaver


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

cajunmom said:


> that is just too cute, he is such a hadsome lifesaver


Thanks Shawn, he really believes he is doing a service. He's so sweet!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I love those photos - looks like Coop and the girls are having great fun!! 

Do the chis ever get in?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> I love those photos - looks like Coop and the girls are having great fun!!
> 
> Do the chis ever get in?


Aw, thanks. Yep, the chi's will get in. Every last one of them. It's so cute. I'll get pictures sometime before summer is totally over but it's hilarious!!! Coco acts like she's serving a jail sentence when she's in. She looks so sad!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Aw, thanks. Yep, the chi's will get in. Every last one of them. It's so cute. I'll get pictures sometime before summer is totally over but it's hilarious!!! Coco acts like she's serving a jail sentence when she's in. She looks so sad!!!


 Jasper would be happy to spend time in your 
pool with Coco....He thinks swimming is cool Does she have a 
sexy little puppy bikini she could wear for him?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

how cute!!! i love him.. he looks like a great little swimmer


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Robin, I sure missed seeing your babies! Coop is the cutest little guy ever! He can rescue me anytime! I just love him.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Jasper would be happy to spend time in your
> pool with Coco....He thinks swimming is cool Does she have a
> sexy little puppy bikini she could wear for him?


Laura, Jasper and Coco would be a hot pool couple. Their pretty long hair and floppy ears. She'll buy a bikini specially for him, k???


catalat said:


> how cute!!! i love him.. he looks like a great little swimmer


He's a pumpkin. Even when you hold him in your arms in the pool, he keeps paddling his front paws. I swear I have to get it on video!!!


*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Robin, I sure missed seeing your babies! Coop is the cutest little guy ever! He can rescue me anytime! I just love him.


Lisa, I posted this especially for you!!! Coop's your boy! I'm so happy to see you on here, I have missed you dearly. Hope you got school all squared away and things are good. I miss your babies dearly!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ahhh! still waiting for the "more pics coming"  hehe!


----------

